# Maple and walnut bookshelf cabinet, opinions wanted



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I need to build a bookshelf with a cabinet base to store books and board games. I plan to use some maple I have laying around for the book shelf tht is 8-8-1/2" wide. I need at least 9" and preferrably 10" for the bookshelf. What does anyone think of a 1" strip of walnut for contrast and to get to about 10"? The base cabinet would be maple ply, face framed with walnut, maple drawer fronts, wlanut pulls. Provided a sample for the look off a furniture site, take off the legs, enlarge wider and add a third drawer, and add a bookshelf to top.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it would look great. Of course I am a big fan on contrast in almost anything, including my clothing. 

Please keep us posted.

George


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I second what George said.*

Contrast adds life to an object.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

Jeff, i saw the photo and assumed you had made that nightstand. :laughing::thumbsup: i was like 'wow', that's sweet, why does he need our opinion. :laughing:

i like your idea, and i like the piece that you picked as a model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

Maple & Walnut makes for good ice cream.

Good furniture, too!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

jeffreythree said:


> What does anyone think of a 1" strip of walnut for contrast and to get to about 10"?


 
Go for it. It will work and look great. When people comment on how great the project looks, just say I planned it that way. Red


----------

